# Fedor & Top 10 Russian MMA Fighters (VIDEOS!)



## karlo sevilla (Feb 4, 2011)

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/604021-fedor-emelianenko-and-the-top-10-russian-mma-fighters-of-all-time-videos raise01:


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Nice find... I just found out the other week that Dennis Siver was part Russian (when I thought he was 100% German) 

It seems like there is a big decline with Russina talent (other than some of the greats well into their careers). They've always been known to have excellent athletes with the utmost respect and pride, fighting for their nation :thumbsup:


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

karlo sevilla said:


> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/604021-fedor-emelianenko-and-the-top-10-russian-mma-fighters-of-all-time-videos raise01:


They also included Arlovski and Matyushenko to make the list look slightly better despite the fact that those two are from Belarus. Siver has chosen Germany and I doubt that he regrets leaving. He doesn't even have a Russian page on wiki, that says something, doesn't it? Google "Денис Сивер" and you will barely get anything in russian on him. Fedor is one and only elite russian fighter (who must be remembered) nowadays and even he was officially born on the territory of Ukraine


----------

